# District Deputy Grand Master



## Warrior1256 (Jul 12, 2018)

Yesterday evening I visited a lodge for their meal and meeting. As is my custom as I was leaving I called my wife and informed her that I was on my way home. She informed me that approx. one hour earlier the Right Worshipful Deputy Grand Master had called my home wanting to speak to me. This was a surprise to me. Although I, of course, knew who was the Deputy Grand Master I have not been introduced to him nor have we spoken to each other before. When I got home I immediately returned his call. To my delight he asked me if I would accept a position as one of his District Deputy Grand Masters when he is installed as Grand Master this coming October. I gratefully accepted and thanked him for the appointment. Very much looking forward to October. Wish me luck!


----------



## Keith C (Jul 12, 2018)

Congratulations and good luck!

If it is half the work our DDGM does here in PA you will have your work cut out for you!  Hard work but no doubt highly rewarding!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 12, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Congratulations and good luck!
> 
> If it is half the work our DDGM does here in PA you will have your work cut out for you! Hard work but no doubt highly rewarding!


Thank you Brother.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jul 12, 2018)

It's a lot of work and responsibility but it was earned. You may not have known him very well but he knew of you and your work with the craft. Congratulations and enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 12, 2018)

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> It's a lot of work and responsibility but it was earned. You may not have known him very well but he knew of you and your work with the craft. Congratulations and enjoy.


Thank you Brother!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 12, 2018)

Congratulations on your preferment- I hope you enjoy your year as much as I did mine. I've heard it called "the best job in Masonry- the perfect blend of authority & responsibility".


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 12, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Yesterday evening I visited a lodge for their meal and meeting. As is my custom as I was leaving I called my wife and informed her that I was on my way home. She informed me that approx. one hour earlier the Right Worshipful Deputy Grand Master had called my home wanting to speak to me. This was a surprise to me. Although I, of course, knew who was the Deputy Grand Master I have not been introduced to him nor have we spoken to each other before. When I got home I immediately returned his call. To my delight he asked me if I would accept a position as one of his District Deputy Grand Masters when he is installed as Grand Master this coming October. I gratefully accepted and thanked him for the appointment. Very much looking forward to October. Wish me luck!


Wow.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 13, 2018)

I remember that feeling.  I got a voice mail message several years ago that was only "this is Deputy Grand Master Jim Christensen.  Please give me a call when you get a chance."  Since I had only met him in passing, my first reaction was "what am I in trouble for?"

Congratulations!  Serving Grand Lodge is very fulfilling.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 13, 2018)

Bill Lins said:


> Congratulations on your preferment- I hope you enjoy your year as much as I did mine. I've heard it called "the best job in Masonry- the perfect blend of authority & responsibility".


Thank you Brother.


Glen Cook said:


> Wow.


My sentiments exactly, lol.


MarkR said:


> Since I had only met him in passing, my first reaction was "what am I in trouble for?"


Lol...this is EXACTLY what ran through my mind.


MarkR said:


> Congratulations! Serving Grand Lodge is very fulfilling.


Thank you Brother.


----------



## Matt L (Jul 13, 2018)

Outstanding Brother!!!


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 13, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Yesterday evening I visited a lodge for their meal and meeting. As is my custom as I was leaving I called my wife and informed her that I was on my way home. She informed me that approx. one hour earlier the Right Worshipful Deputy Grand Master had called my home wanting to speak to me. This was a surprise to me. Although I, of course, knew who was the Deputy Grand Master I have not been introduced to him nor have we spoken to each other before. When I got home I immediately returned his call. To my delight he asked me if I would accept a position as one of his District Deputy Grand Masters when he is installed as Grand Master this coming October. I gratefully accepted and thanked him for the appointment. Very much looking forward to October. Wish me luck!


Unbelievable....that is so awesome. Congrats and well deserved. Your labor has certainly paid off.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 14, 2018)

Matt L said:


> Outstanding Brother!!!





CLewey44 said:


> Unbelievable....that is so awesome. Congrats and well deserved. Your labor has certainly paid off.


Thank you Brothers.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 15, 2018)

Congratulations Bro Warrior !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 15, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Congratulations Bro Warrior !


Thank you Brother Bloke!


----------



## rpbrown (Jul 16, 2018)

Congratulations brother.
 I wish I had the time to be a DDGM. Unfortunately, my spare time is almost nill between being the WM of my lodge, having my own business, and my family time seeing grand kids in various sports and programs. Maybe in a few years things will settle down to a point I may could move into a DDGM if asked.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 16, 2018)

rpbrown said:


> Congratulations brother.
> I wish I had the time to be a DDGM. Unfortunately, my spare time is almost nill between being the WM of my lodge, having my own business, and my family time seeing grand kids in various sports and programs. Maybe in a few years things will settle down to a point I may could move into a DDGM if asked.


Thank you Brother. I understand where you are coming from. Family and work come first. I am retired so I have time to devote.


----------



## WX2CIB (Jul 16, 2018)

Congratulations brother! 

Bro. Dave Pechey 
Senior Steward 
Philadelphia Lodge No 916
Philadelphia, NY 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 16, 2018)

WX2CIB said:


> Congratulations brother!


Thank you Brother.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 21, 2018)

Congrats and very cool indeed!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jul 21, 2018)

That's Great.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 27, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> Congrats and very cool indeed!





acjohnson53 said:


> That's Great.


Thank you Brothers.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, today I go to DDGM orientation in Lexington. This evening we will get our pictures taken and bios written for the Masonic Homes Journal and tomorrow we will attend our orientation class. I am very much looking forward to the experience and meeting up with the other 29 DDGM appointees. The Right Worshipful Deputy Grand Master will be there. I have met with him since my appointment and he is a very nice fellow. My wife will be with me so this will be an especially enjoyable jaunt.


----------



## Bevan Jones (Sep 22, 2018)

Congratulations and I wish you all the best for your service. I was too young (44) and turned down active District Grand Rank when it was offered. But I hugely admire those with the dedication and energy to make this commitment.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 22, 2018)

Got back a short time ago. The orientation and fellowship were awesome! Very much enjoyed the experience. Am now just awaiting installation on Oct. 16th.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 22, 2018)

Brother Warrior, is Kentucky’s grand communication in October?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 22, 2018)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> Brother Warrior, is Kentucky’s grand communication in October?


Yes....on the 15th and 16th at the Galt House hotel here in Louisville.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Sep 23, 2018)

One day I want to go to another grand communication of another jurisdiction.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 23, 2018)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> One day I want to go to another grand communication of another jurisdiction.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


It is a learning experience. Sometimes, you are thankful for problems you don’t have.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 24, 2018)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> One day I want to go to another grand communication of another jurisdiction.


Same here.


Glen Cook said:


> Sometimes, you are thankful for problems you don’t have.


Excellent point.


----------

